
Humanity has wiped out 60% of animals since 1970, major report finds - crispinb
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/30/humanity-wiped-out-animals-since-1970-major-report-finds
======
mempko
If this doesn't frighten you nothing will.

~~~
crispinb
Most people won't hear of it of course. Of those who do, many will dismiss it
as green/left/socialist propaganda. Of the small remainder who become scared,
most will feed themselves the standard superstitious pap that some tractable
technocratic fix (perhaps YC-funded) will surely arise, because of course it
is the Destiny of "Mankind" to prevail and prosper Into The Future.

That our contemporary form of life is increasingly incompatible with the
earth's complex living systems will occur only to a tiny rump, who will get
depressed, or if perhaps they're fortunate, become vagabonds.

